# Help fusion base tube instal



## acer1 (Mar 16, 2009)

hi i have a fusion base tube that i am trying to wire up i have not been able to get it to do anything so far.

i bought it second hand and it did not come with the loom for the remote port on the amp, i have found a loom that fits this port and is exactly the same 

what i have done is connected the system remote wire form the back of my head unit to all of the 5 ports of the loom, i have now been told it may only need to be connected to 1 or 2 of the ports on the loom 

IIIIIIIIIIIII
I...........I
I-I-I-I-I-I

I = plastic case of loom
- =ports to put wires in to.
. = plastic to crimp wires to hold in place


what wires need to be connected?

i have power going to it although no lights are on. i think its the remote wire.

any ideas?
sory if it was confusing it was hard to explain

please help me !


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

power, ground, remote, signal (sound) are things that make amps work. The loom or harness if kind of like the harness on your Cd player. You need to get the right one before you do some damage to your tube.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> any ideas?


 Yeah What does loom have to do with if it works or not? Sounds like it doesn't work to begin with(but it may be yer fault now) or so the guy will say............


----------

